# Chappie Coming to Blu-ray/DVD on June 16th 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

From the Director of District 9 & Starring Sharlto Copley, Dev Patel, 
With Academy Award® Nominees Sigourney Weaver & Hugh Jackman 

CHAPPiE


Debuting on Digital HD May 26, & Coming to Blu-ray™ & DVD June 16 
Including an Alternate Ending, Nine Never-Before-Seen Featurettes, 
& An Extended Scene 
CHAPPiE Will Also be Available in the Limited Edition Blomkamp3 Set Available in Collectible Digibook Packaging


CULVER CITY, Calif. (April 20, 2015) – Academy Award® nominated writer/director Neill Blomkamp 
(Best Writing, Adapted Screenplay, District 9, 2009) reunites with Sharlto Copley (District 9) for the 
sci-fi action thriller CHAPPiE, debuting on Digital HD May 26, and coming to Blu-ray™ and DVD 
June 16 from Sony Pictures Home Entertainment and MRC. In the near future, crime is patrolled by a mechanized police force. When one police droid, Chappie, is stolen and given new programming, he develops the ability to think and feel for himself. When authorities begin to see him as a danger, they will stop at nothing to ensure he is the last of his kind. CHAPPiE also stars Dev Patel, NINJA and ¥O-LANDI VI$$ER, 
and Academy Award nominees Sigourney Weaver (Best Actress, Aliens, 1986) and Hugh Jackman (Best Actor, Les Misérables, 2012).

The Blu-ray features all-new bonus materials, including an alternate ending and nine behind-the-scenes featurettes with Sigourney Weaver, Hugh Jackman and Dev Patel discussing their characters and experiences on set; highlights about Chappie the robot; casting and motion capture; and an inside look at the film’s high-action stunt sequences. Also available in collectible digibook packaging, the Blomkamp3 Limited Edition Blu-ray Collection will include a 64 page booklet featuring artwork and notes from all three Neill Blomkamp films.


- more -
Synopsis: 
In the near future, crime is patrolled by an oppressive mechanized police force. But now, the people are fighting back. When one police droid, Chappie, is stolen and given new programming, he becomes the first robot with the ability to think and feel for himself. As powerful, destructive forces start to see Chappie as a danger to mankind and order, they will stop at nothing to maintain the status quo and ensure that Chappie is the last of his kind.

Directed by Neill Blomkamp from a screenplay by Neill Blomkamp & Terri Tatchell, CHAPPiE was produced by 
Neill Blomkamp and Simon Kinberg, with Ben Waisbren serving as executive producer. 

Blu-ray Exclusive Bonus Features Include:
	Alternate Ending 
	Extended Scene: “A Very Bad Man” 
	Eight Featurettes: 
•	“Chappie: The Streetwise Professor” – An inside look at Chappie and casting Copley to play the robot and his performance via motion capture. 
•	“Arms Race: The Weapons and Robots” – Get a deeper look at the real-world firepower tech and the design of the “Scout” robots & “Moose.” 
•	“Bringing Chappie to Life: The Visual Effects” – The film’s VFX artists discuss the pre-production design process. 
•	“From Tetra Vaal to Chappie” – An in-depth exploration of the scriptwriting process, the early concept design work and other aspects of pre-production. 
•	“Keep It Gangster” – A behind-the-scenes look at the process of creating an authentic South African gangster world featuring interviews with NINJA and ¥O-LANDI VI$$ER.
•	“The Reality of Robotics” – Discover present day robotics capabilities and next generation artificial intelligence, featuring an interview with Robotics Professor Wolfgang Fink. 
•	“Jozi: Real City and a Sci-Fi Setting” – Discover the history of the real world locations in the film and the role these setting played in the fictionalized version of Johannesburg. 
•	“Rogue Robot: Deconstructing the Stunts & Special Effects” – A look at the film’s high-action stunt sequences.
 “The Art of Chappie” Photo Gallery 

Blu-ray & DVD Bonus Features Include:
 “We Are Tetravaal” featurette – Weaver, Jackman & Patel discuss their characters & on-set experiences. 


CHAPPiE has a run time of approximately 114 minutes. The film is rated R for violence, language, and brief nudity.

Visit Sony Pictures Home Entertainment on the Web at www.SonyPictures.com

“Academy Award®” is the registered trademark of the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences.​


----------

